# NCE PowerCab installed, what now?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I broke down and purchased a NCE PowerCab. I was quite impressed how easy it was to install and incorporate into my Kato Unitrack layout. I am waiting for a Model Power 260 Mogul with sound to arrive. My dilemma is what to do with the older 14 DC locomotives. Not all are worthy of conversion and the ones that are, I am afraid that my shaking hands and one eye will only ruin them. I am looking for some suggestion as to a service (reasonable) that can do the conversion. I have three Kato units that are DCC Ready which may not be all that hard to convert. Also, should there be sound or just straight DCC control. As I look on the web for decoder prices I am thinking about when I had a sailboat on San Fransisco Bay which I loved and lived on. But the old joke is that a boat is a hole in the water that you throw your money into. This may apply to many older locomotives and DCC conversion:dunno:.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Some older N gauge locos, I'm talking Diesels, will be quite challenging to fit a decoder to. Steam might be rather easier. That's because the chassis will likely need milling, therefore you might feel the cost for someone to do it for you is prohibitive. You really need to ask an N expert like Mike Fifer at Fifer Hobby http://www.fiferhobby.com/ Mike is on here as 'Fifer'. You could PM him.
The DCC ready should be fairly strightforward as the decoder just clips in.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have a hobby shop or model railroad club near you ask around for people that could do it for you. There are places online that will install DCC decoders as well. 
This is just one example:
https://tonystrains.com/tonys-dcc-installations/

I've never used this service (or any other) and this is not an endorsement.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. However, I am home bound without transportation. I did call and talk with Mike (very nice and helpful guy!) at http://www.fiferhobby.com/ and he said that he could and would do the conversion except for "custom sound". After looking at a couple of videos re the drop in conversion I think that I may be able to do that with the KATO DCC Ready units. The other older units, well....???. I might just not do that at all unless I can find local help. The hobby shops won't take on N Scale. An I did shoot off an email asking for help or suggestions with a local N Scale club.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know how old your other locos are BC but if they're a bit older they might not be worth converting. If I can make a suggestion you could be better off selling them and putting the money towards some new stock.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I don't know how old your other locos are BC but if they're a bit older they might not be worth converting. If I can make a suggestion you could be better off selling them and putting the money towards some new stock.


That is just my plan. Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't throw the older ones away!Since you might not get much if at all for them,remove the motors and gears to make dummies out of them.

DCC ready Kato engines retrofit is a fifteen minutes job.Atlas DCC ready are a little more involving but still easy to dther brands,It's a case by case.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Don't throw the older ones away!Since you might not get much if at all for them,remove the motors and gears to make dummies out of them.
> 
> DCC ready Kato engines retrofit is a fifteen minutes job.Atlas DCC ready are a little more involving but still easy to dther brands,It's a case by case.


I am attempting one drop in Kato conversion. If that goes well I will do the other two. I don't want to touch my Life-Like DC locos even though they are brand new and have never been run. The problem with the new Life-Like locomotive is that all I paid for it was $26 on EBay. If I were lucky, I might net $20 or so dollars out of the sell. 
The older Bachmann and Life-Like (10 to 15 years old) will just go into a box or I will give them to some kid just starting out.:laugh:


----------

